# 1923 Sewing Site - Very Interesting



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

1926âThe New-Way Course in Fashionable Clothes-Making
http://vintagesewing.info/1920s/26-fcm/fcm-toc.html

Check out the "appropriate" attire for different occasions. I was stunned at the dress requirements for mourning and what to wear to the theatre. 

The site does have some very good sewing tips!


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Love this site! Lots of good information. I have been looking for a site that shows how to do the stitches. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Karen, great site! thnx so much, I look forward to looking it over.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Neat! Can't wait to explore it!


----------

